# HCG inj/ when 2 test ?'s & more.....=) HELP PLEASE!



## ScorpioTTC1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey girls. :yippee

I'm a little confused as to what date I can actually test.
I started first round of Clomid this mo. Had 2 follies growing and saw on scan on CD15--one was 38mm and the other was 29mm. On wed 12/27=CD15, he gave me the HCG injection(10,000iu) to go ahead and O 36-48hours later. We DTD :bed thurs 12/28 and sat 12/30. Started my oral prog.yesterday sun 12/31.:clap

My dr said that you couldn't test until 10 days after inj. b/c the hormone stays in your body and would give you a false reading on a HPT.

SOOO, what i don't understand is first I've read that for that amount of IU's given....that you have to wait 12 days in order to get acurate results on HPT.
How many days would u recommed me testing

Second, if i test at 10 days after HCG shot.....wouldn't that NOT be enough time for it to implant and produce enough HCG by itself? B/c i though that once you've O'd....then it takes 7-10 days to implant...right?And a few more days to start producing HCG. Wouldn't I need to wait until like day 15 or something? Plus, I think i actually O'd on FRIDAY 12/29--2 days after shot.

I'm just all confused......can anyone help here? :help When would yall test?
12/6---10 days after HCG?
12/8---10 days from O and 12 days past HCG?
12/13---15 DPO,,,17 days past HCG?

Thirdly, how long were your cycles after your first Clomid?? I think my dr said by day 31 or something? which day 31 would be 12/12.

ANy info you girls can supply would be wonderful~!!!!!!!!
I'm just praying that this worked!!!

CAn ya please help me out here? Thanks for all your well wishes and support from the other posts i've done! It means a lot! THANKS! wen

Ok well please let me know your thoughts. I'm going crazy!

BABY DUST TO ALL IN 2007!!! :roz

:wand HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! =)


----------



## ScorpioTTC1 (Dec 16, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I didn't have hcg shots when on clomid...I was on clomid to boost as ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month.

However, I have had hcg shots during ivf.  With our fresh ivf cycle I had 10,000iu of pregnyl and was told it can take between 10-14 days to leave body.

With our 1st fet I had 6500iu (250mg) ovitrelle (similar to pregnyl) approx 16 days before test day and we got a faint positive - chemical pg (early mc).

With our 2nd fet I had 6500iu ovitrelle on 3dpt (days past transfer) and then same again 8dpt...I still had to test 14dpt (so only 6 days after the last hcg shot) and continued to test throughout the week (as well as had BETA blood tests)...all were +ve results...even 18dpt which was 10 days past the last hcg shot of 6500iu.  We were initially told by fertility dr/nurse that it was probably remains of hcg injection giving "false positives" but when we saw our actual fertilty consultant he's convinced it was another chemical pg ie early mc...we'll never know I spose but it was an incredibly confusing and heartbreaking time not knowing what was going on.

All I'm saying is, I would avoid testing early so there is no chance of getting false positives.  I would test 14 days past ovulation at the earliest to be on the safe side.

Implantation happens between 5-12 dpo (not 7-10dpo) and once embie has completed implantation then hcg hormone is released....if you had early implantation then hcg would also be released earlier...but if late implantation eg around 11/12 dpo then testing on cd14 may mean not enough hcg hormone being released for hpt to detect (as most hpts test level of around 20/25 miu of hcg).

Check out this website re implantation...

www.visembryo.com

I would test earliest at 14 days after the shot but preferably 16 days after the hcg shot so 14 days after ovulation.

As for how long were my cycles on clomid...as well as taking clomid to boost (release more eggs) cos ovulate naturally, I also took to regulate cycles as alternate months had gone bit erratic following 2 early mc's (naturally conceived - cycles used to be 28 days with ovulation cd14)...my cycles on clomid regulated to 30/31 days from start...but ovulation still cd14/15 so just lengthened my luteal phase....I stopped clomid a year ago now and my cycles remain 30/31 days with ovulation cd14/15.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

